# This is humorous...not political



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

It is all over the news tonight that Arnold Scwarts-terminator wants to run for president. We should change the law that says the president must be a natural born citizen in order to have this awesome, brilliant, genius become our president. 

um....what do you think?










LMAO :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

As much as I don't like any of the politicians in office regardless of party right now, I am so not looking forward to elections. Can you imagine the blah blah blah we are going to get? I wish someone with some real business sense would get elected.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't get it. It's the presidential election. Not the swimsuit round for a Ms. America pageant. 

I know he's a bad politician, but I think it's a little mean spirited to make fun of someone's physical appearance. Not sure what's humorous about this.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

Sylvia, it IS humorous ... Not political  Actually, it's laughable! Hilarious, even! Yeesh, what next?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

eiksaa said:


> I don't get it. It's the presidential election. Not the swimsuit round for a Ms. America pageant.
> 
> I know he's a bad politician, but I think it's a little mean spirited to make fun of someone's physical appearance. Not sure what's humorous about this.


Good grief, Aastha, I am not making fun of the man who made his place in the world through his body...I am backing up in fear, because he still parades around mostly naked. There is no way on earth that I would subject innocent young people to the image of my old body 95 percent naked. Maybe in some other universe young people are not frightened at the sight of a flabby old body...but not here. If I had not seen his picture in a tiny speedo, (more than five times) I would not laugh at him. I guarantee you, that even though I have no designs on the presidency...you will not find pictures of me in a bikini. Although, I will concede that I don't have quite as many photographers following me around. So, maybe he was just going for a private swim...This is the man who made himself famous, who gained wealth and power, by presenting himself to the world as the perfect human masculine body. He wants to be the President of the United States of America? :mellow:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Sylie said:


> Good grief, Aastha, I am not making fun of the man who made his place in the world through his body...I am backing up in fear, because he still parades around mostly naked. There is no way on earth that I would subject innocent young people to the image of my old body 95 percent naked. Maybe in some other universe young people are not frightened at the sight of a flabby old body...but not here. If I had not seen his picture in a tiny speedo, (more than five times) I would not laugh at him. I guarantee you, that even though I have no designs on the presidency...you will not find pictures of me in a bikini. Although, I will concede that I don't have quite as many photographers following me around. So, maybe he was just going for a private swim...This is the man who made himself famous, who gained wealth and power, by presenting himself to the world as the perfect human masculine body. He wants to be the President of the United States of America? :mellow:


Two sayings come to mind-

"I wasn't born to decorate your world" 

And

"Get a bikini body in one easy step. Wear a bikini" 

Do whatever makes you feel good, Sylvia! Too much body shaming and "I can't believe she's wearing THAT" going around in the society. If a speedo makes him feel good, more power to him. 

If a bikini makes you feel good, go for it! No one has the right to judge you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

He still looks better than most men his age,,, I know I've seen worse at the beach...

I'm ready for a woman president... :innocent:who pays most of the household bills and watches the budget, gets dinner ready, keeps the house hold organized , takes care of the kids and pets...,keeps things clean,and whips up a dinner from practically nothing ... WOMEN!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

eiksaa said:


> Two sayings come to mind-
> 
> "I wasn't born to decorate your world"
> 
> ...


Are you not judging Sylvia for an innocent lighthearted post? 
One saying comes to mind:
"Before you look at the splinter in your neighbor's eye, take out the log in your own eye"


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

michellerobison said:


> He still looks better than most men his age,,, I know I've seen worse at the beach...
> 
> I'm ready for a woman president... :innocent:who pays most of the household bills and watches the budget, gets dinner ready, keeps the house hold organized , takes care of the kids and pets...,keeps things clean,and whips up a dinner from practically nothing ... WOMEN!:HistericalSmiley:


Michelle - that sounds like a campaign speech! I'll vote for you! :chili:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh I got such a giggle out of this thread lol! I wish we could fire every single political leader and just start from scratch. I'd certainly prefer they were "clothed" lol, and my one big pet peeve - if you are going to be "Commander and Chief" than you had better at least have served in some branch of the armed services. :thumbsup:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

TLR said:


> Are you not judging Sylvia for an innocent lighthearted post?
> One saying comes to mind:
> "Before you look at the splinter in your neighbor's eye, take out the log in your own eye"


No I'm not. I'm just telling her not to laugh at someone's appearance. I'm not making value judgements about her as a person. The act of making fun of how someone looks is mean spirited. I don't think she is a mean spirited person. 

Sylvia knows that too. We might not agree on everything but we're cool(I hope). 

Not sure how the splinter saying applies unless you've seen me laugh at how someone looks. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

eiksaa said:


> No I'm not. I'm just telling her not to laugh at someone's appearance. I'm not making value judgements about her as a person. The act of making fun of how someone looks is mean spirited. I don't think she is a mean spirited person.
> 
> Sylvia knows that too. We might not agree on everything but we're cool(I hope).
> 
> ...


Of course, we are cool. Honestly, I was not laughing at how he looks...I was laughing at the fact that he shows way to much skin for a person who wants to run for president. I am sure that Hilary Clinton would not appear in public in a teensy bikini. B)


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I don't know Sylvia? Speedos are pretty much the norm in many parts of the world. Do you think he waxes his chest? I don't detect any beard stubble. Why are we all talking about dudes lately? Frankly he does nothing for me at all. If rather check out dogs. But then again I'm happily married to a pretty hot older dude. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

pammy4501 said:


> I don't know Sylvia? Speedos are pretty much the norm in many parts of the world. Do you think he waxes his chest? I don't detect any beard stubble. Why are we all talking about dudes lately? Frankly he does nothing for me at all. If rather check out dogs. But then again I'm happily married to a pretty hot older dude.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yeah, why am I? Well, I just heard this newsbite and it seemed funny to me. I probably spend too much time reading this forum. My DH comes home and finds me sitting here crying, because somebody is sick or there is a sad anniversary. I just try to find funny things to lighten up the conversations.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Well I think it's hysterical that a man his age is wearing a speedo! If my DH wore one I would be totally embarrassed, as he would if I put on a bikini!:blush:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Really depends where you live as to the speedo. My father wore a speedo into his 80s. He was in a lot better shape that Mr Universe though LOL. It is normal in the UK. The long boxer brief things they wear here we all thought looked totally hilarious, like baggy bloomers. Couldn't imagine how much harder it would be to swim with those things wobbling all over the place. After 27years living here I am used to those now though 

I also think that if he wants to up his career then he should be more conservative in his clothing choices. When in the public eye and wanting something from the public, you have to act and dress accordingly.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

silverhaven said:


> Really depends where you live as to the speedo. My father wore a speedo into his 80s. He was in a lot better shape that Mr Universe though LOL. It is normal in the UK. The long boxer brief things they wear here we all thought looked totally hilarious, like baggy bloomers. Couldn't imagine how much harder it would be to swim with those things wobbling all over the place. After 27years living here I am used to those now though
> *
> I also think that if he wants to up his career then he should be more conservative in his clothing choices. When in the public eye and wanting something from the public, you have to act and dress accordingly.*


That was my point. I know that they wear Speedos in Europe, but he wants to have a political career in the US.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Sylie said:


> Yeah, why am I? Well, I just heard this newsbite and it seemed funny to me. I probably spend too much time reading this forum. My DH comes home and finds me sitting here crying, because somebody is sick or there is a sad anniversary. I just try to find funny things to lighten up the conversations.


We all have our ups and downs. I like the lighter posts too. But to be honest this felt a little political. Maybe I misunderstood it. Were we just slamming A.S. because he's older and not a hard body and still runs around in a speedo? Or are we discussing changing the constitution do he can run for POTUS?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Sylie said:


> Yeah, why am I? Well, I just heard this newsbite and it seemed funny to me. I probably spend too much time reading this forum. My DH comes home and finds me sitting here crying, because somebody is sick or there is a sad anniversary. I just try to find funny things to lighten up the conversations.


And if you ready post, I said why are WE looking at dudes. Not why are YOU looking at dudes. I like looking a guys as much as the next gal. I'm just joshing you girl. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

pammy4501 said:


> We all have our ups and downs. I like the lighter posts too. But to be honest this felt a little political. Maybe I misunderstood it. Were we just slamming A.S. because he's older and not a hard body and still runs around in a speedo? Or are we discussing changing the constitution do he can run for POTUS?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


For me it was the absurdity of wanting to run for president, but running around in public looking like an ex-body builder, ex-actor, ex-robot. It is not the only such picture I have seen of him. I think it doesn't display the dignity a political hopeful should display. The absurdity struck me as funny.
I think dignity is a virtue in any person, and certainly of more importance than a great body. I don't think highly of beautiful people who dress in an inappropriate manner either. Of course they are free to do so, I just don't have to like it.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

pammy4501 said:


> And if you ready post, I said why are WE looking at dudes. Not why are YOU looking at dudes. I like looking a guys as much as the next gal. I'm just joshing you girl.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I knew you were joshing me. :wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Summergirl73 said:


> Oh I got such a giggle out of this thread lol! I wish we could fire every single political leader and just start from scratch. I'd certainly prefer they were "clothed" lol, and my one big pet peeve - if you are going to be "Commander and Chief" than you had better at least have served in some branch of the armed services. :thumbsup:


I forgot that in my "we need a woman president" list..
I was in the Army..
I'd never run, they wouldn't like me,I'm not too diplomatic in my old age..I'd probably tell them to "bite me"..:w00t:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Okay then...here's a treat...I think he is almost as cute as a show Malt.

Now, please don't condemn me for just sayin................cute as a Malt.










I love my husband, but I like looking at gorgeous young men, just as he likes looking at the Lise Charmel catalog. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

michellerobison said:


> I forgot that in my "we need a woman president" list..
> I was in the Army..
> I'd never run, they wouldn't like me,I'm not too diplomatic in my old age..I'd probably tell them to "bite me"..:w00t:


I'd vote for you, Michelle. And I just might bite you...:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:The question is where? :wub:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Sylie said:


> Okay then...here's a treat...I think he is almost as cute as a show Malt.
> 
> Now, please don't condemn me for just sayin................cute as a Malt.
> 
> ...


I love James Franco, he has so much talent.
He seems to stay busy with so many projects! Writing, acting, directing, teaching film classes at a U, he can do it all! James Franco for President?  I'd vote for him, but I'm Canadian.


----------

